# Screwy thought from the desk of "The Decoy" Racism



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

We need congress to pass a law where by NO ONE is allowed to marry or "procreate" with anyone of their own race ...

For a period on atleast 100 years

Somehow we need to dilute this Society out so no one knows the difference ... one to the next ...

OK comment if you like ... but as I said ...

Just another Screwwy thought from the desk of "The Decoy"

I realize there is a lot this thought does not take into account 

But on the other hand ... It seems we are moving to relax all sorts of marital, partner, sexual whatever kinds of things "Legally" ...

Could it be ... America would be better off with things moving more as I submit ...

Rather than how momentum appears to be headed?????


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

What we really need is a law to forbid anyone to ask someone their race on applications and crime reports and such so then people wouldn't get these statistics on race, drawing attention to who had the most.........who's the poorest etc.
These people who use these stats and are always looking at pie charts on race matters will NEVER be color blind.
Same can be said when you single out a group or individuals for special considerations based on thier differences, whatever they might be. :soapbox: 
Besides you don't know who might have been doing what with your great great great grandma behind the woodpile :wink:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

There will be predigests until the end of time. If race is eliminated, we'll find something else to discriminate against. You can take that one to the bank!


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

I bring this topic up because it's something I notice in Society on a regular basis.

Queenie and I were out to dinner at "Olive Garden" last week.

Across the aisle was a black female and a white male with about a ten year old son at the table.

Somehow I was compelled to make a toast to Queenie regarding the notion that this young man should get ZERO crap from Society as a result of his posterity.

He should be ... and is ... the future of America

And I believe in that 100%

Oh and if anyone wonders ... My posterity is from Denmark and England ...

I'm clearly not trying to rack up support for "my ethnic side"  ... I want to rack up support for AMERICA as it exists today.

Because "I believe"


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Jiffy said:


> There will be predigests until the end of time. If race is eliminated, we'll find something else to discriminate against. You can take that one to the bank!


I think your right Jiffy. I think all races of people are prejudice. If we gave people numbers instead of names to try hide ethnicity it wouldn't take long until we tried to force all odd numbers to the back of the buss.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Racism is a much overused term these days, life is a numbers game and most people are just playing to put the odds in their favor, most could care less about race in reality. :2cents:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Here is a good one for you....

When I was registering my kids for school this year they had a paper you had to fill out about your childs ethnaticity. There were over 20 different groups listed there. I got hot pretty dang quick so I asked what a childs enthinticity has to do with education and was told that the school gets different monies for different things like the 'english as a second language' program and other things like that.

This kind of burned my baccon so I checked the 'other' block and wrote in, 'Czechoslovakian-American'. I am only second generation American and for those that do not know, Czechoslovakian's were used as captive slaves for close to a thousand years of recorded history by neighboring countries of those days.

Anyways, I get a phone call from the school about this. They want to know if my children need English class's, which I said I don't think so unless you can get them to stop saying 'cuz', 'and like...yeah', and talking in cell phone talk....to which there was a pause and she said that no, there wasn't a class for that. She then asked if my children needed any special educational needs or if there were any issues they needed to know about pertaining to racial issues that the kids were dealing with. 

I could go on more about the conversation but what I am getting at is have we reached the point were we are too hyper-sensitive to ethnic's, and trying to be too over accomodating/ Know what I mean?

I have changed everything from 'American' to 'Czech- American'. I am proud of my heritage too.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Good for you :beer: 
Probally through their "BEAN COUNTERS" for a loop :lol:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I was watching the History channel one day and according to the program I watched, Human life origonated from the continent of Africa. Well folks if thats true we are all African Americans 8)


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Bore.224 said:


> I was watching the History channel one day and according to the program I watched, Human life origonated from the continent of Africa. Well folks if thats true we are all African Americans 8)


So what do you call an American that goes to Africa, American-African? :huh:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> So what do you call an American that goes to Africa, American-African


Yes, because that is what they are. Same as here............. they are not African Americans in this country unless they were born in Africa. Never met one myself. And in the same pot is native American. I was born in this country. That makes me just as much a native American as any full blooded Indian. Political correctness can take a flying leap..............


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Right On! :beer:


----------

